# A Disturbing Trend



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't want this article to begin an argument about traditional vs. contemporary music. Please don't read between the lines and assume anything. I also am not saying that this is happening in every church because it is not. I have noticed it in my church over the last 10 years.
People that are over 50 may be bothered by the message but younger ones may not be. It just hit some dis-chords in my heart. (And by the way, I do enjoy a mix of traditional and contemporary music but that is not my point). I feel like *my* church service is becoming a *performance* and where the members have become *spectators* and not worshipers.
Please comment and let me know if it happening in your church. Remember, this is my opinion only.

http://holysoup.com/2014/05/21/why-they-dont-sing-on-sunday-anymore/


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes you are correct in your belief. I attended a local non denominational church here in Conroe for several years. They have a performance like a rock concert. I was told I am old and the new contemporary way is the way things are done now. I left the church last year and now looking for another church. I am one of those that will do anything for the church. I volunteer for everything but daycare. Door greeter for several years.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The small to medium sized church's are trying to compete with the televised Mega-church's. It's a sad occurrence to those that grew up without these scripted "Performance's".


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

I guess I am very lucky, our church is very vocal in our singing. Come join us at Crystal Beach Community Church.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

It's complicated.


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha this cracks me up because I am 32 and my wife is 30 and we have discussed this so many times about how we dislike the trends of church music. I love a mix of music but churches have gotten more worried about a perfect performance then doing music that has meaning, feeling and a message that sometimes reaches people far more then then preachers message. I guess I am an "ol fart" but I miss songs with meaning, sermons with feelings and also I hate the dim lights and stupid colored stage lights..... that's my rant at least


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

We are a feel good society. We are a century of people who will be know for being entertained. I


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

IMO, EVERYTHING that is done in church should be done to praise and worship. If it isn't, you may as we'll be singing in a beer joint.


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

Alot of churches are starting to look like beer joint/ concert stages with all the lights, smoke and alot of the music/noise


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess I am not the only one! It might be time to :walkingsm.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i've often felt the same way .. but later i realized that sometimes it require tears and perfume to worship our Lord (john 12:3-8) and other times palm branches and loud voices (luke 19: 37-40) otherwise the rocks will be crying out instead of the followers.
i only pray for guidance for everyone that was entrusted with the Good News .. i understand the frustration, but please dont be spectators or just leave .. bring your feeling, knowledge and spirit .. make the change. be that voice that is needed for change. maybe that was why God chose you to see it in a different view.
have a wonderful day


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I attended church my whole life. I was an alter boy, then learned the Protestant faith and believe that way of thinking.
However, the music I listen to smashes up against bulk heads now. The Bible says 'when two or more gather together in My name you shall have Church'.

I'm definitely not knocking those who attend formal church. To each his own. But when blessed with a non-judgemental body of water....well.....


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

I too feel that you can be in the appreciate GOD's world by being in it, but I need the Word to be complete. A lot of times the Word that is preached has a slightly different connotation that what I have read my self. Listening to someone who has spent years studying the whole Bible helps.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Topgun95 (May 12, 2011)

I'm 41 and live in a town of 8000. We have many churches in our town. However, 8 years ago there were a handfull of people who started a new vision. A vision of Love God, Love each other, and Serve the World. We are a church of, come as you are. We vary in age from 18-80. We play toe tapping contemporary praise/worship music and we play slow gut checking music. The one thing I've noticed in our church is... We always keep our vision. At times our praise/worship is too slow and our invitation is too fast but at the end of our service, the lord has moved through our church and touched lives, and saved souls.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

You will know when God's Spirit tells you it's time to walk. When he does, obey him. You will not be able to change things. It becomes political and rubs people the wrong way.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I enjoy the Gospel music in our Church. Most of the time it is just singing Psalms or other Scriptures. Every now and then we will have musical guests come and it is a nice change of pace, but I do appreciate the music selection to be in accordance to the Daily Readings.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

we have 3 differing services at our church .. the 'amazing grace' service with piano & a baritone soloist, the contemporary youth service with 30 choir members, and the 'far n see' mass without music or congregation responses .. where the congregation just observe. 

one weekend, i saw our pastor gave 3 different sermons .. the 'fns' sermon last 3 to 7 minutes scripture related, thought of the day .. meditate on this. the 'ags' got the fire n brim stone sermon (most of this group in their 70s) repent, repent repent ..the 'other' service is 30 minutes longer. the choir practice twice a week. the sermons begin with a joke. the children crowds the 1st 4 pews.. sing louder than the choir. 5 or 6 instruments .. never the right key, and if you played an instrument and wish to join/participate .. you're welcomed.

i often attend the 'fns' service because i want peace yet i promote all my youth to join the loud n crowded service. they need the religious high where i need to hear God's message. in a few years, i'll need the 'a.g.' service since i'm not like that far gone... right now


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I personally love praise and worship music. I will not be ashamed of God even though I get shamed for loving him. M
King David actually danced during praise songs. I know traditions frown upon dancing in the church but I bet that whole thing King David did blew some minds. 

Now, I choose my own personal praise and meditation forms. I honestly don't care what others think about how I pray, praise or share the gospel. I have my forms I feel comfortable with and trust me, only me and God gets it. He knows my heart. He knows where I have been and where I'm going. He has plans for me and I look forward to it. 

The best is yet to come.. And it will be nothing like anything we have ever heard.. He will be praised in all of his glory! In song and dance. 

Glory be his name forever and ever.. Ever how it is accomplished and I promise you when we all get to heaven.. We will not be singing about the old rugged cross.. It's going to be a whole new game.. And I promise you.. It's going to blow your mind. 

RT and all.. I am not casting judgement and I hope all of you do not take what I am saying personally. Please be open minded about different types of praise. As long as God "gets the glory" we will get the benefits. 

Some people paint, some write poems, some sing songs some just get on their knees and thank him for the blessings.. It takes different strokes for different folks. It's sovereign choice.. And gain, God will be praised.. Ever how he sees fit. 

Be blessed.


----------



## JCIMS (Sep 1, 2013)

Amen Seeker. Great post!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Our church has a band that plays everything you hear on Air1. Everyone stands and sings and really gets into it. It's actually one of the reasons we picked that church.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

It might just be me but when the the Holy Spirit starts to get your attention, there are just no limits. I grew up in a monotone church. I lost the religion and found a personal friend. 

Now, I'm not pushing my thoughts or feelings on others because it works for me personally. To tell you the truth.. The stuff you see at these church praise services don't even compare to what goes on inside my truck between work and home everyday.. People attend religion on Sundays.. I worship around the clock. In the deer stand, offshore fishing.. Water color painting.. It doesn't matter.. If your going to be around me.. Your gonna hear about the gospel. We are going to talk about Jesus walking on water. Your going to hear a lot of praise music coming from the iPhone.. I can't get enough.. Never.. Ever .. Sorry, I get carried away.. Carry on..


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

^^^speak life!^^^ well said.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Come as you are..


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

People are noticing that even Christian Radio has changed a lot.

http://www.christianpost.com/news/contemporary-christian-musics-sinking-witness-124170/#!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Nothing stays the same as bad as we want it to.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

*As long as the message isn't changed, the method can change to reach the lost. Traditions have hurt many and has also helped many. I love praise and worship, they hymns, christian rock and southern gospel. I will not judge anyone if they only like one style. *

*Many people don't realize that when the organ was introduced into church music that most people called it the music of the devil, yet today many love organ music and believe it is church music. My point is the same thing is happening today with the praise and worship. Remember, "we must pull the planks out of our eyes first so we can see the little specks in our brothers eyes."*

*_______________________*

*Matthew 15 New International Version (NIV)*

*That Which Defiles*

15 Then some Pharisees and teachers of the law came to Jesus from Jerusalem and asked, 2 â€œWhy do your disciples break the tradition of the elders? They donâ€™t wash their hands before they eat!â€
3 Jesus replied, â€œAnd why do you break the command of God for the sake of your tradition? 4 For God said, â€˜Honor your father and motherâ€™[a] and â€˜Anyone who curses their father or mother is to be put to death.â€™[b] 5 But you say that if anyone declares that what might have been used to help their father or mother is â€˜devoted to God,â€™ 6 they are not to â€˜honor their father or motherâ€™ with it. Thus you nullify the word of God for the sake of your tradition. 7 You hypocrites! Isaiah was right when he prophesied about you:
8 â€œâ€˜These people honor me with their lips,
but their hearts are far from me.
9 They worship me in vain;
their teachings are merely human rules.â€™[c]â€


----------

